# BB&T Mobile Banking Application



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

BB&T offers an application in the android market called BB&T Mobile Banking. Unfortunately, I own a Samsung Droid Charge and the application does not seem to be compatible with my device. Of course, the BB&T phone reps have no idea what the problem is.

I would like to know if anyone else has experienced this issue, and if a solution is available. Also, if anyone that does have access to the apk could provide a link to the file so that myself and others can take a look at it, that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anybody please post the BB&T Mobile Banking .apk?


----------



## nila (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to this forums........


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

Turns out there is an easy fix. Just edit your build.prop to appear as a fascinate, as per the instructions in this thread.


----------

